# TTRS deals



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

So I've had the TTS three years now and having had a bit of a race with a ttrs last week have decided it's time to make the upgrade, sounded great and went like the clapper 8)

Prices seem to have plummeted on carwow since last year and i'm easily knocking 10-15% off most dealers.

I'd be interested to know what current owners have negotiated so I can get a fair deal :-D


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I was offered 14.8 about 3 weeks ago.
They came back and added an extra 1k to the trade-in value a week later but wouldn't provide "additional discount" - but look at cost to change. Told them i need the equivalent of 20% or no chance... RS is just too over priced and i wont pay it.

So far no movement from the dealer.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Prices were bonkers to begin with.
There has been a 2nd hand one for sale at Sheffield for well over a year and they're still trying to get 50k for it.
I want a poverty spec one I can race around for a few yrs until I get bored again. No need for all the gadgets.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Tell a lie it's Harrogate and 44k but still....
https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds ... ic/8763402


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> I was offered 14.8 about 3 weeks ago.
> They came back and added an extra 1k to the trade-in value a week later but wouldn't provide "additional discount" - but look at cost to change. Told them i need the equivalent of 20% or no chance... RS is just too over priced and i wont pay it.
> 
> So far no movement from the dealer.


You haven't been able to order a TTRS for over a month now though. Order books were closed back in April and no one has any idea of pricing on the facelift car nor the spec.

Why would you enquire when it's clear to see that you really loathe the TTRS from your hundreds of posts slating the car?

Will any facelift cars even be with us in 2018? Considering we are 6 months into the year with 6 to go, 3-4 month build slots and no information about the facelift car whatsoever, I'm not sure.

All we know is they are going to have the new GPF's fitted.

Likely be a TTRS+ at 420 also. Can't see the same level of discounts being available on a "new" facelift version. Discounts went to 0 when the FL RS3's were announced.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I didnt enquire "i was offered"... :roll:

I don't hate, i just dont believe it's good value at it's RRP price point. It's a 47-50k car tops. It's 99% the same as every other TT, including going down the same line, same body, same under pinnings, same interior and same technology, so what's different to it vs my TTS? :wink:

Discounts were ALWAYS available, when you said 0, 7% was "offered" before the book even opened for the RS.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

I was enquiring about one of the unregistered TTRS they have in Newcastle Audi last week and the sales guy in there said they were struggling to sell it at its current price of 55k, they had 2 in the show room and said they were being forced to register one just so they had something people could test drive.

Overall he told me that the RS had been a bad seller for Audi due to its price point and Audis reluctance to bring it in line with its competition.

I'm still waiting for them to drop down to low 35-40k before I take the plunge...it won't be long.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Why not get a remap on a TTS, lighter engine block, save a fortune and virtually same performance?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Glenc said:


> I was enquiring about one of the unregistered TTRS they have in Newcastle Audi last week and the sales guy in there said they were struggling to sell it at its current price of 55k, they had 2 in the show room and said they were being forced to register one just so they had something people could test drive.
> 
> Overall he told me that the RS had been a bad seller for Audi due to its price point and Audis reluctance to bring it in line with its competition.
> 
> I'm still waiting for them to drop down to low 35-40k before I take the plunge...it won't be long.


Considering the September 2016 cars are priced at £42-45k with their trade price still above £40k then I would hazard a guess as to say you'll be looking at a 2+yr old car when they do fall below £40k and probably nearer to 3yrs when they are down at £35k.

Residuals on the TTRS appear to be very strong due to the very limited numbers on them. Must be one of the least seen Audi's on the roads. I have personally never seen another TTRS 8S on the road. The long order book closures since release (and again now) have helped in that regard.

There's no need for Audi to heavily discount the cars when the order books are closed. There's only about 25 cars available to buy nationwide at the moment.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

I agree you don't see many on the road, in fact I've only ever seen one in the last year they have been on my radar so definitely a rare car, makes you wonder why they are so rare though doesn't it? As I said (Audi salesman words not mine) they haven't been a great seller due to their inflated price point.

I think once the facelift model comes it will drive the prices down on the existing model and I'm happy to wait for that, I already think the RS is slightly overpriced so patience will pay off in the end


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

LEO-RS said:


> Residuals on the TTRS appear to be very strong due to the very limited numbers on them. Must be one of the least seen Audi's on the roads. The long order book closures since release (and again now) have helped in that regard.
> 
> There's no need for Audi to heavily discount the cars when the order books are closed. There's only about 25 cars available to buy nationwide at the moment.


This pricing is probably down to unrealistic Dealer (delusional) expectations rather than anything to do with strong residuals.

The scarcity of the RS on the roads is let's face it,price and popularity.Afterall there's still 25+ available on the forecourts and high discounting taking place and still no takers.

Certainly no GT4 going on here regardless what owners think :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

leopard said:


> LEO-RS said:
> 
> 
> > Residuals on the TTRS appear to be very strong due to the very limited numbers on them. Must be one of the least seen Audi's on the roads. The long order book closures since release (and again now) have helped in that regard.
> ...


No, they're not but fact of the matter is 21-22 month old cars are being advertised between £43-£45k with a trade price value still at £41k. (Search Audi's valuation tool on 66 reg cars)

Audi set their 3yr residual value at £26k.

It looks as it is now that 22/36 through these terms the cars are holding value very well. It's almost certain that those owners who purchased in Sept 2016 are sitting on quite a bit of equity in their cars.

25 cars nationwide with the order books closed. Why would they discount them, if someone wants one they have a very limited choice. In addition, because of the high trade values on the cars, the 66 reg cars are priced pretty much as low as they can go. Dealers will not sell under trade price. Some of the cars at £43k are only making £1k when you put their details into the Audi valuation tool. Factor turnaround costs, advertising etc, the dealerships are making very little on these cars.

You're not going to get 10% off any of these lower priced cars, you'll get £1k off if you're lucky.

Sure though a + model or facelift introduction should send values plummeting but it depends on their price point and how much discount is being offered on them. It may be 2019 before we realistically see the new cars though.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

I still think it's down to delusional prices by Audi if I'm honest...there may be 25 available but some of them have sat there a long time.

Here's a classic example of Audi's delusional prices on the RS:

8400 miles, 66 plate and they want 44k

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,1,t_geo,U

EXACT same spec, same year, 20k miles (14k more than above) and they want 43k

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,1,t_geo,U


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Glenc said:


> I still think it's down to delusional prices by Audi if I'm honest...there may be 25 available but some of them have sat there a long time.
> 
> Here's a classic example of Audi's delusional prices on the RS:
> 
> ...


Yes, but their trade price is at £41k so where would you expect them to be priced?

Dealer has to factor in associated advertising, turnaround and selling costs. This isn't being delusional with price, the car cannot physically be sold for any less than trade.

https://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/part-exchange.html

Use Audi's valuation tool on these cars and you'll find they are priced at exactly where they should be. If anything, it's the higher priced £55k cars that need to come down (in relation to their trade price) - I always use the Audi valuation tool in order to determine how much the dealer is making and how much negotiation discount there is likely to be.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Delusional owners,delusional dealers,delusional prices :lol:

The RS is not a collector's piece and never will be.Its price will eventually fall like any other mainstream Audi car.
I believe the R8 has done the same and has more exclusivity than the RS would ever manage


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

leopard said:


> Delusional owners,delusional dealers,delusional prices :lol:
> 
> The RS is not a collector's piece and never will be.Its price will eventually fall like any other mainstream Audi car.
> I believe the R8 has done the same and has more exclusivity than the RS would ever manage


That makes no sense.

The market dictates the price of the cars. How can it be delusional owners when you do your homework into TRADE prices. The 66 reg cars are being advertised exactly where they should be in relation to their trade price.

The R8 is not more exclusive, there are a lot more R8's on the roads than there are TTRS's and they are priced far too high. People complaining about £50k on a TTRS but yet think £135-£150k is reasonable for an R8?
There is no quicker car on the market in the TTRS price point. There are quicker cars in the R8's price point. Not all about speed of course but name a better point to point car than the TTRS for £50k new with warranty? The FL RS3's potentially are the only cars I can think of. The BMW offerings? Rwd issues in anything other than a warm dry day. Merc A45, priced pretty high also and technically not as good as the Audi RS cars. (In my opinion)


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Neither of those two cars have the RS sports exhaust, just sports. That would be a deal breaker if I ever bought one as for me it's the sound I like. Yeah over priced and rare to see on the road. Think the GPF on the anticipated FL may kill the awesome exhaust sound. Time will tell.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm not sure where you are getting these trade prices from? I used the validation tool on this car which Audi is advertising for 43k

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,1,t_geo,U

And it came back as 38k?


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

MClaine55 said:


> Neither of those two cars have the RS sports exhaust, just sports. That would be a deal breaker if I ever bought one as for me it's the sound I like. Yeah over priced and rare to see on the road. Think the GPF on the anticipated FL may kill the awesome exhaust sound. Time will tell.


Which 2 cars?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

LEO-RS said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Delusional owners,delusional dealers,delusional prices :lol:
> ...


It makes all the sense.

Yes,market dictates the price of cars and they're not selling hence the 25+ cars.

The R8 is certainly more exclusive by a country mile,it has it's own production line for starters and is partly handmade.The RS isn't and just shares the same line as any old TT.

Better point to point ?

Anything by Caterham...


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Also, is the TTRS priced high?

I bought my 8J TTRS for £45k in 2011. Run £45k 2011 into an inflation calculator for 2018 and it's coming out at £52k today.

Perhaps a lot of us on here are stuck in a 2011 time-warp? I can't remember there being any huge complaints about spending £45k in 2011 so why in 2018 are people complaining about spending £52k in 2018?

For those of you who did purchase a new 8J TTRS, when did you purchase and for how much? Run those details into the inflation calculator and tell me the cars are priced way too high?

http://www.hl.co.uk/tools/calculators/i ... calculator


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

leopard said:


> LEO-RS said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


As a daily driver?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Glenc said:


> I'm not sure where you are getting these trade prices from? I used the validation tool on this car which Audi is advertising for 43k
> 
> https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,1,t_geo,U
> 
> And it came back as 38k?


Okay, the high mileage is hampering that car. Try this 66 reg car into Audi's valuation tool

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... ,1,t_geo,U

£41k trade price, advertised at £44k. This car is priced correctly surely? If not, what should it be advertised at?


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

I debated for months and months about chopping the TTS to TTRS, always waiting for that month were prices would slide or that magic car would come up... I just got bored and did start to worry about my sanity, plus the fact the TTS was getting older and worth less... plus I was missing out on owning the TTRS..!!

I managed to find one very close to me a week old and just got the job done that day... Best decision ever...

Yes we all want a magic deal and not feel like we are being ripped off, but your always going to get screwed.. Im just getting screwed in the TTRS now :roll:

CheeRS

Brett


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

LEO-RS said:


> Glenc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure where you are getting these trade prices from? I used the validation tool on this car which Audi is advertising for 43k
> ...


The Audi valuation tool is always going to be tipped in favour of Audi,just is.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

leopard said:


> LEO-RS said:
> 
> 
> > Glenc said:
> ...


Yes, probably is. However, if you are trading in against another Audi then that's the figure that they should start with in determining your vehicles worth.

The dealers must hate this tool as customers know how much their car is worth in PX negotiations. Equally when buying from them you can see how much profit they are making and how much negotiation room there is in the car.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

LEO-RS said:


> Better point to point ?





leopard said:


> Anything by Caterham.





LEO-RS said:


> As a daily driver?


 :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Well no point listing track based cars that would be a nightmare to live with on a day to day basis.


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

I used the valuation tool for the TTS, The dealership gave me the price for a average car value... I had to explain my car was in good condition, full service history, 20" option alloys, matrix etc... They still wouldn't budge.. I asked for the sales manager to come to me face to face to explain why the audi website says one price yet they offer the lowest...

In the end I got my price, but only after negotiating with the dealer principle for 30 mins....

They want to sell you a new car, you've come to them to buy one, they know that, youre never in the strongest position, they have nothing to lose goosing you over :lol:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I think you may have hit the nail on the head Brett.

We're being bent over whatever it's just nice to feel you have a little influence on the severity


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> LEO-RS said:
> 
> 
> > Better point to point ?
> ...


Yep pretty much every BMW will out drive the RS and I'm not talking M cars. Audi's drive is pretty dull and unrewarding compared to most costs - but thats who they are.

As a daily driver - good one :lol: 
Yes, its a much better daily driver than the 1.8, 2.0 or TTS :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > LEO-RS said:
> ...


Being more constructive, the TTRS laps pretty much every track quicker than the M3/M4. Sure, the Audi may be sure footed and planted taking away an element of enjoyment but if you're really pushing the car to those extremes where you're inducing that slight understeer in the RS, you probably shouldn't be do doing that on the roads, more so on the track. 90% of us will never visit a track. Personally, I hate reading about fast Audi's in the motoring press as all they talk about is track performance and enjoyment.

The 2.5t is nothing like the 1.8 or 2.0 TT's. Sure, the TTS is the sweetpoint in the range, no doubts about it, but it's a compromise. The TTRS takes everything up a few notches in comparison.


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

placeborick said:


> I think you may have hit the nail on the head Brett.
> 
> We're being bent over whatever it's just nice to feel you have a little influence on the severity


Theres no pleasure without Pain.... :lol:

Yes the TTRS is over priced, we all know that, The TTS is defo the sweet spot in price vs performance...

Just go for it, you only live once.!!

CheeRS

Brett


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > LEO-RS said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Northan said:


> Ill put it another way >> When I go to a strip club and im faced with 2 girls, one at £30 a dance and 1 at £60 a dance, Yes they are both girls and I'm going to get pretty much the same lap dance, But the the £60 girl looks naughty, winks at me, has more sexy kit on, has a larger exhaust (Sorry)... Ill take my punt on the £60 one, the rides gonna be rougher but Ill remember it with a smile
> Brett


You're gonna' get a sloppy ride with the bigger exhaust.
The £30 special will be less used and will be a tighter fit


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

leopard said:


> Northan said:
> 
> 
> > Ill put it another way >> When I go to a strip club and im faced with 2 girls, one at £30 a dance and 1 at £60 a dance, Yes they are both girls and I'm going to get pretty much the same lap dance, But the the £60 girl looks naughty, winks at me, has more sexy kit on, has a larger exhaust (Sorry)... Ill take my punt on the £60 one, the rides gonna be rougher but Ill remember it with a smile
> ...


 :lol: HaHa Yes, And Possibly 2 Years Free Servicing [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

falconmick said:


> Why not get a remap on a TTS, lighter engine block, save a fortune and virtually same performance?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Exactly, but I'd say a remapped TTS is actually slightly quicker  Our second car, a rather boring looking five door Golf R, now has an APR stage 2 with a cat back milltek - it's bloody fast! In fact, the missis was pulling away from a M4 a few weeks' ago. The driver of the BMW must have been wondering what had happened and there was no doubt he was trying to keep up :lol:

£4500 deposit contribution available on the TTS right now folks, versus almost feck all for an RS. I made an offer to a Dealer for the RS that's been sitting on their forecourt for six months unsold, they wouldn't drop the price at all. Guess what? Another three months and it's still sitting there. It's done 3,000 miles and is Ara Blue, Black Styling, 20" fuglies, etc, etc. I bet it is still there at Xmas :lol:


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> falconmick said:
> 
> 
> > Why not get a remap on a TTS, lighter engine block, save a fortune and virtually same performance?
> ...


How much are they asking for it?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hold your horses chaps.

Depending on the price.... 

Next Audi R8 to get turbocharged V6
https://www.pistonheads.com/news/genera ... rice/38195


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Northan said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > I think you may have hit the nail on the head Brett.
> ...


Cheapskate, just go to the other club down the road and get the even more expensive girl for £1,500 the night.

Or in car terms get the Porsche...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But the analogy is a bad one... Let me correct that to start with..

Strip club, 2 girls - the girls happen to be identical twins. One of the twins has more expensive Carine Gilson panties on, while the other twin has some nice but better value victoria secrets thongs on. While not as eye catching the 0-errection time is still around the same time.

Once you get the panties off, they are the same down to the shaven..............

...............feet and most importantly the ride is the same too.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

All those poor rs's sat there, wheel hubs rusting away, interior trim parts warping in the sun and they're still gonn be asking 50k next year.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hubs are aluminium on the RS, but they do go milky over time...


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

And that is not to take away from the TTS; it looked great too and goes well. But I would (and did) fork out the extra for the TTRS, to me a car needs to be emotive and the TTRS does it for me where-as the TTS does not.

As for the BMW comment... had to spend a fortune on my F31 335d to make it handle as it should. But yes, once sorted the balance was fantastic, very neutral and despite what some would tell you the X-drive can be quite fun with bias to oversteer with the right damping and alignment. To a lesser degree I'd say the same for the non-M RWD 1/3 series, nice balance but disappointed with the suspension, much more confidence (and thus speed) hooning in a Golf R, bone stock except proper brakes.

I think my lesson is that not much really quite does it from factory, unless your going super car. Good week in Le Mans with some great car experiences across the group, and the only car I think I'd swap my MK3 TTRS for is the Cayman GT4. I love it. Alot. The R8 V10+ is Audi's fantastic factory car, unmolested example and it's spot on, lovely (and hard) to follow when driven enthusiastically, but I'm too poor.

Of course I need to pick the MK3 up first , perhaps I'll change my mind in a few weeks time and wish I'd kept saving for the GT4! I expect to spend on it to get it where it "should" be from factory but as said that's pretty normal without spending alot more or getting an M2 Comp or a Cayman.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Why is everyone ripping into the RS?

If you don't want one or prefer something else. bugger off and buy it. Some of us are happy with our cars.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

A bit of that sentence didn't make it through :lol:  anyway you got the gist. The right noise is very important to the occasion for me. And i do love my 5-pots. I have 2 of them. So do you actually - just conjoined and unmolested :wink:

Oh and you'll be fine, if you only go to the clubs that have names...


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

moro anis said:


> Regardles of all the boll*cks above, why is everyone ripping into the RS?
> 
> If you don't want one or prefer something else. bugger off and buy it. Some of us are happy with our cars.


I'd be even happier if I had a RS version and not the 230PS version


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

MClaine55 said:


> I'd be even happier if I had a RS version and not the 230PS version


No you wouldn't :wink:


----------



## Jordz_ttrs (Oct 5, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> But the analogy is a bad one... Let me correct that to start with..
> 
> Strip club, 2 girls - the girls happen to be identical twins. One of the twins has more expensive Carine Gilson panties on, while the other twin has some nice but better value victoria secrets thongs on. While not as eye catching the 0-errection time is still around the same time.
> 
> ...


Totally wrong the difference is that one of the girls doesn't give head (TTS) and is good looking yes but a little flat on the top half. Now the twin (RS) will give head all day long and is top heavy!!

Face it the RS is the better car and if there wasn't a difference in price we would all have the RS

that's me on this anyway I cant be arsed getting into war with a keyboard warrior I'm about to get head


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

This thread is gold!


----------



## Northan (May 30, 2018)

I think we need a comedy gold icon for this thread, its like a roller coaster....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Great assumptions, and all wrong. 3 houses no mortgages, no debts at all. Comfortably in the top 1% of UK earners, hell my annual RSU grant is more than the RS. Working for one of the biggest companies in the world traveling to nearly every continent on a regular basis doing stuff you wont see for years. btw I'm not in my 50s either :lol: - keep digging and looking a dick... :wink:

It's an over priced car pretty much anyone can own via a PCP get over yourself, you're starting to sound bitter and winey. if i wanted one, id have one but I'm not paying over 50k for a TT even if you put gold wrapping on it and pink decals. On the list of important things - it's at the bottom. btw thats free advise, the rest you'll have to pay for.

"Look at me i have an RS at 23" :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Classic, this will provide endless fun.. Son, you've made it :lol: :lol:


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> I'm not paying over 50k for a TT even if you put gold wrapping on it and pink decals.


Not even if you added a bit of crocodile skin?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Return to Topic, Perhaps :roll: :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

leopard said:


> MClaine55 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be even happier if I had a RS version and not the 230PS version
> ...


He'd be happier still if he had a remapped TTS with RS performance and an extra 20 grand in his bank account. I know I am


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

carrock said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > MClaine55 said:
> ...


'Tis true.I suspect a few RS owners are pooing their pants or close to touching cloth atm


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Why?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Obsolescence.

As soon as the 'refresher' walks out the factory, the price will plummet for the early adopters.There are some banking on the fact that their RS has almost unbreakable residual retention due to exclusivity and being quite an uncommon site on the Queen's Highway.

There of course the good folks for instance that this conundrum won't pose a problem and will enjoy what they have cone rain or shine,but for some the cloth is getting uncomfortably closer


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No such thing as " unbreakable residual retention" both of the MK2 TT RS i owned didn't fair well at all. in fact of all the MK2s, they lost the most, so my advice for whatever its worth is don't bank on this at all. in my view you need to keep it from new 4-5 years to make it look good. if you dump the car after 18-24months its not pretty.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Wtf is everyone talking about.

It's a common as muck Audi, no one buys an Audi and expects it to hold its value, maybe the rare S1 is an exception but definitely not a normal run of the mill TT.

I bought mine because I wanted one and that's it; no delusions about plummeting values when face-lifts appear, won't affect me in the slightest and couldn't give a rats arse :lol:

I intended to sell my last RS after 3 years but couldn't find anything I wanted to replace it with so ended up owning it for nearly 6 years, then finally sold it for about 46% of what I paid when it was new. That's pretty good imho. Paid the balance up front, no crappy PCP or loans allowing me to have something I can't really afford, I own the car and enjoy it for what it is.

Despite some gripes overall my mk3 RS is absolutely brilliant, can't think of anything else I would have in its place so will no doubt have it for several years, and whatever it's worth when the time comes to move on - so be it. I just know for sure that I will have had great value and enjoyed owning it regardless of whether I get 40%, 30% or less when and if I sell.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Return to Topic, Perhaps :roll: :?
> Hoggy.


The one about titty bars or TTRS deals? 

I'm not sure what is expected of the TTRS! Most cars depreciate about 50% of the 'purchase' price (not RRP) over 3 years, and most owners pay far more than that as it's on PCP with interest pegged onto it. It can be said for anything from a standard 3-series to an M-car or S/RS.

If you want to avoid depreciation, buy something a bit special aged 7-10 years and you will do well, but good luck maintaining it as all the parts become NLA. My RS2 has performed pretty we'll, purchased for 7k and ran as my DD for a few years and whilst it needs a good few grand spending on body work now it's worth about 4-5x that. A bit of a unicorn though. I did run a C5 RS6 for a couple of years and it barely depreciated. However it cost me 5k in repairs.

You'll always pay about 50-55k for a decent spec TT RS new. Don't kid yourself, dealers won't start giving them away.

A few boggo spec ones, pre-reg or ex-dem will sell with a few thousand miles for another 5-7k less and be a good deal to someone who doesn't care for the spec.

All of us 'muppets' who paid new with a mere 8-10% discount aren't all going to cry when we see the car is only worth 35k after 2 years - we expect that.

If you want to avoid depreciation on a fun performance car then ditch Audi, the Cayman GT4 or a 997.2T would be a damn good bet.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

powerplay said:


> I bought mine because I wanted one and that's it; no delusions about plummeting values when face-lifts appear, won't affect me in the slightest and couldn't give a rats arse :lol:


My thoughts exactly.

As for appreciating audis, look out for high spec A2's, with it's true Bauhaus look, that is a classic car in waiting. The offers I have had for mine just keep increasing


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

As for the FL model that might push current residuals downwards, somebody posted a video clip of the new RS going round a well known German track. It seemed to have lost its magic sound. Was it the gpf? This might have improved tech and more PS, but if it's lost the sound, for me that makes the MK3 the one to own. Just a thought.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Pugliese said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > I bought mine because I wanted one and that's it; no delusions about plummeting values when face-lifts appear, won't affect me in the slightest and couldn't give a rats arse :lol:
> ...


Not sure about my 132k Akoya silver SE 90 tbh . Its probably not worth all that much despite spending circa 3.5k in upgrades, servicing and repairs over the last year.

But hey I love it and tbh its getting driven more just now than my mk3 tts.

I sat in a 1.5 YO black RS in dundee a couple of weeks back - with only 4k on the clock. Priced at 44k I was told i would need to chip in 20k to change from the TTS with 20k on the clock....

I walked away...just didn't seem worth it IMO.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

cheechy said:


> Pugliese said:
> 
> 
> > powerplay said:
> ...


Only 132k, so its just run in 

They are great cars though and I happily jump in it after the RS. The 90's are rare, so if it has leather, pan roof etc, look after it. My storm is only a 75, but it is seriously loaded as it cost £20k in 2003. A lot amount of money for just a city car. I guess that is why they did not sell well as they were so over engineered and cost Audi money.

Sorry - off topic :roll:


----------

